# Preseason Game #1 (10/10): Miami Heat vs. Detroit Pistons



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*vs*








Miami Heat (0-0) VS Detroit Pistons (0-0)
*Date:* Tuesday, October 10  
*Time:* 8:30PM 
*Where:* Puerto Rico
*TV*: NBATV​*Radio:* WIOD 610 AM​*Probable Starting Lineups*:whoknows:
    
*VS*
    

*Miami Heat Bench*
James Posey
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Michael Doleac
Jason Kapono
Earl_Barron
Wayne Simien
Vincent Grier
Chris Quinn
Robert Hite
Antonio Burks
Daniel Horton​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Football season is dead in Miami :no: I just had to start this game thread so we could talk about a real team.

Thankfully, THE CHAMPS ARE BACK! :clap: :worship:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Football season is dead in Miami :no: I just had to start this game thread so we could talk about a real team.
> 
> Thankfully, THE CHAMPS ARE BACK! :clap: :worship:


omg, i was just about to post the game thread! damn you!!! :curse: :clown: 

i wasnt sure about the starting lineups either. but in the regular season theres a 99% chance itll be like that for both teams. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> omg, i was just about to post the game thread! damn you!!! :curse: :clown:
> 
> i wasnt sure about the starting lineups either. but in the regular season theres a 99% chance itll be like that for both teams. lol


:laugh:, I was goint to pm you or shaq diesel to see when you were going to start one but i was bored so I decided to do it myself and not bother you guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> :laugh:, I was goint to pm you or shaq diesel to see when you were going to start one but i was bored so I decided to do it myself and not bother you guys.


naw man, its all good. you guys can pm me for anything, i wont get bothered. :cheers: 

im just dying to see what dorrell will do. hes put up this tough guy image and seems highly motivated. lets hope he shows it out on the court. :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No question, this preseason is going to be all about Dorell Wright. Hopefully he gets off to a strong start against the Pistons.

I'm also going to be interested to see each of the undfrafted free agents play. And seeing which of them would be the best fit as the 3rd pg.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ahhh, Miami Heat basketball, this is exactly what I've been waiting for since June 20th!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat didn't practice Sunday, taking the day instead to travel to Puerto Rico, where they'll practice Monday. *Miami coach Pat Riley has indicated that many of the Heat's regulars - including Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade - won't log major minutes during the preseason, meaning there will likely be ample opportunity for younger players like Wright to make their mark*.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-1008heat,0,7094881.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

Good.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

this is a heat win period.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i heard dwade wasnt going play...but im not 100% on that...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

not a biggie

if he plays, it would be like 5 minutes anyway...same with shaq as well.....these guys are going to sit the majority of the preseason, starting at like 5-10 minutes, and going up to like 20 minutes the last couple games....which is how it should be


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If you are interested in watching the game on the 'net, I think I found a way. PM me.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't really want Dwyane and Shaq to play. I want to see Dorell, Wayne and Earl.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If you download TVUPlayer, you can watch the game tomorrow...


link? and how would i be able to watch it? is it live?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

How do these marquee matchups always occur on the first game? In any case, I think everyone agrees that the young guns should see some serious action.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane says that he will play against the Pistons.



> Los Pistons y Heat estarán activos mañana con todos sus estelares. *El escolta estrella de los campeones, Dwyane Wade, aseguró que estará en la alineación abridora de su equipo*. Igualmente estará con el en cancha el centro Shaquille O'Neal.


http://www.endi.com/XStatic/endi/template/nota.aspx?n=87132

For those who dont read spanish the bolded part basically says that Dwyane Wade assured them that he will be in the starting lineup.

Later on in the article he says that his hand is feeling better and that its a day to day thing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Dwyane says that he will play against the Pistons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never thought id see the day where i would see a spanish article here. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i never thought id see the day where i would see a spanish article here. lol


Unless the Heat play in Puerto Rico again, consider it the last time as well :yes:

I hope Shaq and Wade play until they break a sweat then sit the rest of the game. Same for Zo and G.P.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Dwyane says that he will play against the Pistons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that rook between Shaq and Wade, I bet he feels like a million bucks right now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that's Dorell Wrong aka Vincent Grier, but it could be Horton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Chris Quinn's ears? Those things are like satellite dishes!


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Man what's up with TVU S_D? They had NBA TV on and now they switched to HOCKEY??? WHAT GIVES!!!??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it says "back to NBATV after hockey"...I'd think that game should get over around 9, so we should only miss a little bit HOPEFULLY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bloody NBA.com - the only game without updates is the HEAT game, thatd be right :curse:

EDIT: I stand corrected...lucky for you NBA.com!!! :clown:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a pull-up 3. If he's added that, game over

7-5 Miami 6:37 left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaq with 5 boards....and 3 TO's early. Walker already chucking haha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-7 Pistons after a Billups lay-up.

Both teams have looked very rusty. A lot of missed shots by both teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pat just put Kapono in instead of Wright...not good people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq, Wade and Udonis out. Zo, Kapono and Barron in.

It looks like Wade is going with the high socks look this year because of the banning of the tights.

15-15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Pat just put Kapono in instead of Wright...not good people.


He also put Barron in before Simien. I dont think these are any signs of whats to come. I'm sure we'll see a lot of Wright in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

just noticed that - good call 

23 - 17 Pistons at end of first


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 7/21 in that 1st qtr :dead:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Burks active so far, needs to finish better though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wright with the block on one end and a beautiful glyding dunk on the other

25-21 Pistons


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW! Wright with the Block on Delfino then the dunk in Transition, more of that please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

haha we said the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> WOW! Wright with the Block on Delfino then the dunk in Transition, more of that please.


If he does more of that, he'll get PLENTY of playing time :yes:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That throw down was a thing of beauty. He came in with a full head of steam, took off (outside of the paint?) and threw it down. Very nice dunk by D. Wright.

I like Burks speed, could help a lot in the open floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Simien in for a cold shooting Barren


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flip looking good for Detroit so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Quinn in for Burks. Burks played pretty good defense but did have a couple of turnovers.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, overall Burks impressed me. I thought he was going to be a scrub, but he's fighting for the third PG spot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont have nbatv, but Burks stats dont look all too good

2 turnovers, 1-4 shooring.....I heard he has a pretty bad jumper


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont have nbatv, but Burks stats dont look all too good
> 
> 2 turnovers, 1-4 shooring.....I heard he has a pretty bad jumper


His first jumper was all-air, but the announcers said it was blocked, but it was ugly. His speed is very impressive though, which could help if he finds himself and Wade on the break. He won't change a game, but he'll be good to go to when Jwill and GP are in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont have nbatv, but Burks stats dont look all too good
> 
> 2 turnovers, 1-4 shooring.....I heard he has a pretty bad jumper


A couple of those misses were on layups, including a tough one at the end of the 1st qtr, trying to beat the clock. His defense was pretty good though.

34-28 Pistons

Nobody on the Heat can make a jumpshot tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

29.4% so far....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wish this damn hockey would end on TVUPlayer so we can watch the damn game!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wish this damn hockey would end on TVUPlayer so we can watch the damn game!


From the little I saw, you aren't missing much. But you, like all of us, have that need for some Heat basketball. Did anyone else notice that Posey didn't play? I only watching upto Dorell's throw down, so idk if he subbed in.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

is posey playing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hasnt subbed in yet, but i dont think so?

horrible start for Earl Barron - 0/4 FG and 4 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey never got in. I wonder why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq looked very active when he was in.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Will the hockey coverage ever end?  

At least it's halftime...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, no NBAtv for me! why not broadcast in sun-sports? i believe the next few pre-season games wont be broadcasted... :curse:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Off topic- Anyone watch UFC? Tito Ortiz just beat the #%^& out of Ken Shamrock again. Shamrock just announced his retirement.

2nd half begins


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Off topic- *Anyone watch UFC? Tito Ortiz just beat the #%^& out of Ken Shamrock again. Shamrock just announced his retirement.*
> 
> 2nd half begins


Very classy move by Tito after the bout. Seeing those two shake hands and hug is the equivilent of Shaq and Kobe when they did it, but to a higher level to a point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Very classy move by Tito after the bout. Seeing those two shake hands and hug is the equivilent of Shaq and Kobe when they did it, but to a higher level to a point.


Yeah, that was pretty cool move by Ken even though Tito did get that last little shot in right after the fight was over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

your not missing much guys, we r gettin owned.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade and Shaq are both way off tonight.....but at least its preseason :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These Pistons announcers sure can put you to sleep.

The Heat look flat. The only guy really hustling is Udonis. Wade is playing at half speed. He's looking mostly looking to pass and only taking long shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-41 Pistons

The Heat cannot hit a shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wright and Simien are back in the game. Finally, a reason to watch this game.

61-46 end of the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 very nice play in a row by Dorell Wright. A layup, a steal which he turned into a dunk and a beautiful pass to Kapono who hit a 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> 3 very nice play in a row by Dorell Wright. A layup, a steal which he turned into a dunk and a beautiful pass to Kapono who hit a 3.


i cant believe im missing this :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i cant believe im missing this :|


Believe me, you're not missing much. But im sure all Heat fans would like to watch this game

75-59 Pistons


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Believe me, you're not missing much. But im sure all Heat fans would like to watch this game
> 
> 75-59 Pistons


i mean i cant believe im missing dorrell playing.

you guys think he impressed Riles tonight, despite the loss?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i mean i cant believe im missing dorrell playing.
> 
> you guys think he impressed Riles tonight, despite the loss?


Dorell was probably the best player on the court for the Heat tonight. But with how bad everyone else looked, its not saying much.

Dorell's defense was good tonight. He got some steals and turned a couple into highlight reel dunks.

Dorell finished with 11pts on 5/10 shooting, 1reb, 1ast, 1blk and 4 stls

Game over 84-64


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

well everyone knows why we lost... but Burks impressed me, and also DWright had a nice game as well, even the pistons impressed me the game they putup without Big Ben.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wright seemed to play fairly well, the 4 steals is what would please Pat the most and he was active, so his first preseason game was solid.

Simien and Barren were dissapointing. Simien seemed to have trouble with Maxiell, which is odd. Maybe he just had a bad day.

Everyone besides Kapono and Wright pretty much sucked tonight. 3rd PG spot is up for grabs still with neither Quinn nor Burks doing much for their cause. Grier, Hite and Horton are as good as gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey and Horton didnt play. I hope they are just nicked up and be back on Saturday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira's Observations


> *Pistons 84, Heat 64*
> 
> Observations from Tuesday's 84-64 exhibition loss to the Pistons at Coliseo de Puerto Rico:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so Posey was available and didnt play?

are we going to hear a story on this, or will it just go unmentioned?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20051022/MIADET/boxscore.html

Same 'ole, same 'ole...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny how GP was saying in the Herald that he wanted to shoot less 3s and take it to the hole more. The first shot of the game was a quick 3 from GP.

The only thing that really bothered me at times with DWright was he tried making some sensational passes that got intercepted or nearly so. Other than that I thought he was pretty impressive.

I don't know why Ira said his handle looked bad, I was really impressed with it at times. Ira's crazy.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wright? Ira must've been watching another game 'cause Dorell was impressive. He made a mistake of fouling a three point shooter but other than that I think he was solid. His ballhandling is good and his jumpshot is money, he just needs a little more experience. I also saw that he didn't know how to assert himself, so he should work on that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

it was a pretty boring game...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

gian said:


> Wright? Ira must've been watching another game 'cause Dorell was impressive. He made a mistake of fouling a three point shooter but other than that I think he was solid. His ballhandling is good and his jumpshot is money, he just needs a little more experience. I also saw that he didn't know how to assert himself, so he should work on that.


Well I agree with you except you left out his errant passing. He had a few nice passes, but there were a couple that were dangerous and got picked off or were close to. I think that improves with more game experience. Opposing teams are going to be defending and playing the passing lanes more aggressively than fellow teammates will in practice, so hopefully Riley realizes this and lets the kid play.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

The game's being replayed on TVU right now. You guys were right about it being boring, although Wright definitely looks less stiff out there.


----------

